
Judge's order could expose 10M California schoolkids' personal info - archiebunker
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/02/23/judges-order-could-expose-10m-california-schoolkids-personal-info-say-critics.html
======
archiebunker
A federal judge’s order earlier this month that California public schools turn
a trove of personal information on millions of children over to two nonprofits
has parents worried and privacy rights advocates outraged.

The nonprofits, who advocate for special needs kids, say they need access to
information on a state database to gauge compliance with federal law, but
critics don’t believe Social Security numbers, home addresses and other
sensitive records should be included. The ruling by Judge Kimberly Mueller of
the Eastern District of California, grants access to data on all students
enrolled in Golden State public schools at any time since 2008, a number
estimated at 10 million.

